# How to advertise my product on line?



## victorlily (Jan 25, 2010)

How do I effectively advertise my heat transfer materials on the net? Thanks for kind help!


----------



## Futurerichman (Jan 13, 2010)

Many people have claimed success with Google Ads. You bid on a search word, such as 't shirt', and if you get it, you show up when somebody searches 't shirt'.


----------



## arun609 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes I agree.Adwords is the one of the best Online Advertising Compaign. Try google adwords.......
--------------
*adwords*.*google*.com


----------



## jinks79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well. I am kinda frustrated a little. I have had my website online selling to a niche market. I have advertised on facebook (83 friends), and had friends advertise in a couple of their forums. I have yet to get a sell. 

Looking at my site stats it show i got like 300 hits (unique) in the last month (i guess that's good) but still nothing. I also created an online store on spreadshirt with the same designs. I have been selling a few at cost for friends, family, and myself to wear. EVERYONE that I talked to loves the designs, but noone seems to want to buy. 

I'm working with no money here. I'm one of those, have the idea not no funds to make it happen people. I wanted to start selling on spreadshirt to make enough money to buy my own heatpress and inventory so i can take my designs on the road.  

What exactly should my next step be?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Many times, it just takes patience. A 1-2% conversion rate is considered good, so by that standard, you should have had 3 sales by now. But I'm sure you would like more. So getting more traffic to your site is the next step. Try looking past Facebook. You said you are selling to a niche market. Hit that market hard. What sites do they go to? What forums do they visit? Are there offline opportunities... events, tradeshows, etc, where you can sell your shirts? Have you tried selling to retail stores?


----------



## jinks79 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is exactly what i want to do. My shirts are political shirts, my other designs are just basic designs my A.D.D brain comes up with. The political shirt is what I want to market the most aggressively. I would love to take my shirts to political rallies and such, but i need the sales online to make the money to get my heat press and start making them in house.

I don't know if i am allowed to show off my site here, but i can show you the designs i am talking about. Maybe you guys can give me more feed back.

I was considering getting on political chat rooms, forums, and other things, but i don't want to just join them to spam my product. I don't think they would like that too much.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Why wait til you get the heat press? Find a local print shop, get some shirts made and go to a rally and see if you can move your shirts.

You can add your website to your signature. Or you can post your website to the Design Reviews section of the forum, which is located in the Ecommerce Site Design section of the forum.

Yeah, spamming is frowned upon. But if those forums allow you to put your website in your signature, then you can join the forums and post topics and replies and people will see - and hopefully visit - your site based on that exposure.


----------



## jinks79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool Thanks. I think i will start here. I will add my designs to the gallery section I just found here, and the other one you mentioned. I updated my signature also. Check me out, tell me what cha think. There are some on the ool site you might like, or might not depends on how you look at it. (noticed your mma site on your signature)

As far as the local printer, I did talk to them, but they wanted just as much to print shirts as it would to but my own heat press and vinyl. It was screen print tho. I already know someone with a plotter. They are in car and sign design. so that's not a problem. 

I will keep working at it. Thanks again


----------



## ShiroiNekoOnline (Feb 7, 2010)

I use facebook fan page.
Until now, it doesn't work yet but I'll keep on trying.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

jinks79 said:


> I updated my signature also. Check me out, tell me what cha think.


I'm a little old to be up to date on the transformers cartoons, I'm guessing you took an episode or portion and made your flash player video. I'd be a little concerned about copywright if I were you.

As for the t-shirts, you are going to appeal to a very small section of the political crowd. First they will need to be involved in the local political scene, then they will need to be very young(very,very,very young). I can't imagine any candidate,campaign worker or voter showing up to a political function wearing one of those shirts. This is just my opinion though remember that.

To the statement:


jinks79 said:


> EVERYONE that I talked to loves the designs, but noone seems to want to buy.


Until they hand you money to back up their comments about how great the designs are, they are just telling you what they think you want to hear. Friends and family are going to pump you up because thats what they think they should do. A true friend will tell you what they really think, good or bad.

I'm 48 years old and very involved with the military and political scene, I would not buy your product. There again, thats just me.

I wish you luck in your search for the right marketing program to make your sales soar.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

ShiroiNekoOnline said:


> I use facebook fan page.
> Until now, it doesn't work yet but I'll keep on trying.


Why keep trying something that does not work for you? Keep up with the facebook advertising by all means, just expand your horizons with new methods.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

jinks79 said:


> Check me out, tell me what cha think. There are some on the ool site you might like, or might not depends on how you look at it. (noticed your mma site on your signature)


I have to agree with Terry, I'm not sure how much these shirts will appeal to the typical political crowd. Try targeting college students, you may find a niche there. But I actually think you'd have a better chance targeting the Transformers/80's vintage market. Just be careful you don't infringe on any intellectual property.

As an MMA fan, the Tapthat design just wouldn't appeal to me. For those that like Tapout, would just buy Tapout. For those that don't like it would not want an imitation of it for the same reason they don't like it in the first place.

In addition to marketing, branding is a huge factor to success. Make sure you are finding cohesion among your theme, products and target consumer.


----------



## jinks79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for your opinions. They are greatly appreciated.

Most of the people that liked my shirts designs are..well geeks. LOL. I'm sure that most people that don't get transformers or politics, wont like or understand the shirt. These shirt were designed a younger gen, that know enough about politics to get the shirts it self (young republicans, or young democrats).

Marketing as an 80 transformer thing is something i don't want to do. I don't want to make anyone mad, or go infringing on any copyrights.

The type of people (market) i guess that would be more into these types of shirts would be people that follow Alex Jones and others like him. Infowars folks and so on.

I will keep trying.


----------



## HesAWhore (Jan 4, 2010)

If it hasn't been mentioned already, you can always sell your t-shirt on Craigslist. It's free to do so. I did one in Chicago making fun of Blago and sold a crapload that way.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the the shirts.

If it's political then the sky is the limit as to the number of forums and news sites that you can be a part of. Just participate in the discussions often, like clock work, become a regular and be sure to leave your link/s in your sig.

Politics is a serious thing, you need to choose a side or seperate the two. This cannot be a bipartisan venture. You really need two different sites for each political party. Otherwise you will not be able to participate in either and get your stuff sold.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

tcrowder said:


> As for the t-shirts, you are going to appeal to a very small section of the political crowd. First they will need to be involved in the local political scene, then they will need to be very young(very,very,very young). I can't imagine any candidate,campaign worker or voter showing up to a political function wearing one of those shirts. This is just my opinion though remember that.


I can't say for the R's but for the D's you will do fine on the dailykos blog with this design. 

That's why if you choose a side you can come up with relevant content that pertains to what's happening in the political arena. (See tshirthell.com political content.)

"BIG" news happen every day on both sides and you can offer designs that relates to that political discussion. 

This is not just seasonal thing people live for this.

Remember don't try to sell just participate.


----------



## jinks79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the support. Yea I think a blog would be a good idea to show off my work (not to try and sell). I'm waiting on the next election to really bring out my shirts. Even though political shirts are not seasonal, if I had to wait to advertize, I think election time would be perfect.


----------

